# Police DO care



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

I get irritated when people come down on our police officers, saying that they
don't care. Well, here is a story that shows not all cops are in that category.


The Fredericksburg, Tx. , Police Department reported finding a man's body last
Saturday in the Pedernales River near the HW-87 Bridge. The dead man's name
would not be released until his family had been notified.


The victim apparently drowned due to excessive beer consumption while visiting
"someone" in Kerrville, Tx. He was wearing black fishnet stockings, a red garter
belt, a pink G-string, purple lipstick, and an Obama T-shirt.


The police removed the Obama T-shirt to spare his family any unnecessary
embarrassment.


Police do care


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

At first I'm reading along thinking "what's wrong with that?", then I read about the Obama T-shirt and I think OK now I see.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

awesome.. sharing with others. lol


----------

